# Big Ten Gets Make Over



## Jeff.Cronic (Apr 23, 2019)

My son killed this buck when he was seven and it was his first deer. He is now 20 and the mount was showing his age from years of being to close to heat. My son who is now a taxidermist decided to give the old boy a make over.


----------



## Codyray91 (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sweet work there..


----------



## joe444r (Oct 9, 2019)

much better!


----------



## HughW2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 9, 2019)

He did a really good job.


----------



## david w. (Oct 31, 2019)

That is one good looking mount.He did a great job!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice. I had the buck I killed last year mounted on that same form,same direction. The one I killed this year will be on the same form,opposite direction.


----------

